# Me and My new horse!!



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

She is beautiful! What breed is she? And I love that blue on her <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh Western Rider you look so happy on here


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

her owner and i arnt sure what breed she is


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i have lot of blue and black stuff for Bailey


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Gorgeous girl but id put that tie down behind the breazt collar or get a tie down keeper to keep it from causing an accident ahould she trip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Livi13 (May 31, 2012)

Wow. She looks big, how tall is she?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She looks to be at least part Thoroughbred. She looks like a lovely mount. The tie down, I wonder why that is necessary. It looks like the type used in barrel racing. It looks tight enough that it isn't allowing her much freedom of movement; she will always feel it contacting her nose in almost any gait she does. And, it is not connected to the breast strap, and I think it should be.

I am not familiar with such tie downs. I have never used one, and my first impulse would be for you to consider removing it, unless you know for sure she has a bad habit of throwing her head up and might break your nose.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She is gorgeous


----------



## ThealovesLondon (Apr 23, 2010)

Lovely horse! You look great together. But if I'm not mistaken, that hackamore is too low on her nose, and could cause injury.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was thinking QH or QH cross, maybe a standardbred/QH or even an appendix. She really is a cute mount. 

I also wonder if the tie down is neccessary. It's been so many years since I've used a hackamore that I don't feel confident commenting on the placement of it. She looks kind and gentle though. I'm really excited for you!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> She looks to be at least part Thoroughbred.


 I agree, I also see thoroughbred in her, she could possible be appendix. Pretty mare and congrats!!


----------



## ernie5567 (Apr 5, 2012)

wow Beautiful!!! Just remember heels down!!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

She's lovely! And you look very happy!


I'd have to agree with what others have said about the tiedown. It's definitely too tight and by the looks and sound of it, she likely doesn't need it at all. I would hope a beginner horse doesn't throw her head enough to need a tie down.
The hackmore also looks too low on her face. I don't have much experience with them, but it definitely doesn't look like it's sitting in the right spot. Since you describe yourself as a beginner, make sure you've educated yourself on the proper use of a hackmore. Even though there's no bit, they can be _very_ harsh on the horse's face, if not used properly


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

shes tought five year old kids and has had a tie down because she likes to raise and shake her head not as a bad thing just to try to catch you off gaurd her owner tacked her up for me and she said that she would prefer me to ride Bailey in a tie down untill i can get used to her moveing her head shes very sweet and took good care of me this was the first time i have even ridden her and we went out and rode on the road! and i trotted i havent done that in a year! and i think this hackamore looks a little low because of the fuzzy stuff plus she had the tie down on the owner has to get her teeth done so she doesnt want me to ride Bailey in a bit untill her teeth are done.. shes 15'3 i feel so tiny on her


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i felt amazing i havent trotted in a year but i did it with her on my very first ride with my feet out of the stirrups!!!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I would suggest asking the owner if she could clip the tie-down on the front of the breast plate instead of on the girth. A tie-down that is too tight can be very dangerous. I also agree that the hackamore is sitting too low. Low fitting hackamores can cut off air circulation and possibly even break something.
The hackamore should where a nose band would sit at. 

She is a beauty though and she looks like an Appedix to me.
Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

ive only met her twice and i already like her today out a no where a dog came out and started to bark and it scared both my horse and my horses owners horse and bailey didnt let me fall it made me feel good that yes she spooked but i was able to stay in control nd be able to say I DIDNT FALL OFF WOOOTTT XD scared me to death but i got over it and enjoyed the rest of the day i will point that out to Baileys owner that it is to low its the bridle its to big for her but i love blue :{{{{


----------



## christabyrdhorses (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey i own the horse. No hard feelings we all know what is right and wrong about the tie down and hacka more. I was about to stick the tie down in the breast collar but was not sure if she was going to ride, it was only at a walk and did not want the horse to scare the rider at all. That was the main thing. The hackamore we were both aware was too low and she is finding a new bridle so that it will fit. We most likly will not be riding her anymore in a tie down becuase she does not need it. I have been riding for years and training i know what is right and wrong and know the horse very well. 
I was told when i bought her she was registered QH (appendix) i got dna stuff done with QH and nothing came up. Also apperently the papers have been lost from previous owners that was rescued from. Word has it TB DNA has only been around for 10 yrs or maybe its QH... un sure. Anyways its a hit and miss to find out anything but it is a no brainer she is TB!! Runs like a TB, acts like a TB and looks like a TB HEHEHEH!!! hope this answers ppls questions. If you need to get mad at me and tell me what i am doing wrong when i already know than email me...I hate forums!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Ignore this post


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

No one is mad at you or WesternRider, just trying to help with horse and rider safety.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

thank you for your help! i hate it when horses throw there head up it makes me mad and annoyied cuz some do it on perpous


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

WesternRider said:


> thank you for your help! i hate it when horses throw there head up it makes me mad and annoyied cuz some do it on perpous


Usually there's a reason for it though 
Often times, if a horse doesn't like the bit in its mouth, it will toss its head. Others do it as a developed habit, but there's usually a reason.

Horses don't mentally reason like humans do, their actions aren't premeditated, they're usually reactions.


----------



## christabyrdhorses (Jun 5, 2012)

I am aware the horse needs her teeth done. 100%. no worries here! the pics will only start getting better!! here is a pic of her showing!...


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

wow great pic of Bailey!!!!!!! She realy has done everything


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am SO happy for you!! You've got a great mount, now.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i love her i feel safer even though shes way bigger then bert she even does kool little tricks lol


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow what a nice horse 
good for you Western Rider


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you CW! i love her very much and i think the bond will only get better. nd the best thing about her is that i felt safe on her(even when she got a little hyper coming home but i can deal with that ) and that shes black!!! ive allllllllwaaaayyyys wanted to have a black horse!!!!!!!!(or a black and white one that i could name either Spirit of the Rein or Oreo Cookie Icecream XD)


----------



## jessicashallperish (May 18, 2012)

i'd ditch the tie down, she doesn't look like she even needs ones. she's gorgeous though


----------



## jessicashallperish (May 18, 2012)

whoa didnt notice there were three pages lol xD ignore that


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Im happy for you


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

gunna get more pictures when i see her next


----------



## mistrider (Sep 27, 2011)

Shes beautiful!! you look very comfortable on her!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

mistrider said:


> Shes beautiful!! you look very comfortable on her!


i was very comfortable on her i had my feet out of the stirrups most of the time because my knees where acheing and it felt like they where on fire! and the saddle i was rideing in even made me feel better i felt like i wasnt gunna fall off lol except when it came to dismounting lol my leg got caught on the cantle because i wasnt used to haveing the back of the seat so high. 

i made her do what we call shake a hoof while in the saddle to lol its was the most amazing feeling and she took care of me even tho she was excited to go home and was tossing her head not out of pain or nothing she just wanted to go home i think thats one reason the owner put a tie down on her just so it wouldnt scare me because im very spooky myself LOL and when horses toss there head when im on them even if its a fly bugging there eye it makes me nervous the next time i ride her she will have the tie down clipped to the breast collar ring and so she has movemnet of her head i know ppl dont like them but i dont want to be scared of my horse because im skittish i will get rid of the tie down as soon as i am comfortable with her head tossing again shes not in pain at all she just has a bad habbit of tossing her head her owner and i would never hurt her


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

heres a pic that i re did of bailey and i


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Very pretty. i agree remove that tie down and raise the hackamore.
If you are in trouble on a trail and she needs to get her head up,or get in deep water or mud, you will be in trouble with the tie down.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

stevenson said:


> Very pretty. i agree remove that tie down and raise the hackamore.
> If you are in trouble on a trail and she needs to get her head up,or get in deep water or mud, you will be in trouble with the tie down.


i am well aware the hackamore was to low but it was the first time she had worn my bridle and hackamore the bridle was to big. the tiedown as i have said is to keep myself from being scared because she tosses her head out of habit she is not in pain or nothing she has done it forever. please be patient with me im trying my best but i get very nervous very easy


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

She is cute! Have fun with her.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i like her XD she does tricks!


----------

